# goldfish and neon tetras with betta?



## colorfulfishies (Dec 30, 2009)

Im thinking about having a 13/20 cent fish will my bettas,but i keep think that my betta fishes will eat them.they are the ones from petsmart,and they r goldfish.but they are smaller then betta fishie.also,betta fishes get along with neon tetras(I THINK?)but i have a tank like this: http://leesaqpet.com/components/com_virtuemart/shop_image/product/Betta_Keeper__La_48bfe643a0777.jpg
also,what other fishes can they get along with?my two betta fishes live in the same type of tank,they ARE NOT together.2 containers.i have a feeling my fishies are stressed out so i wanna give them friends.:roll:


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

Theyre stressed because they need bigger tanks...and a heater.
Also goldfish cand bettas cant be kept together. They need different temps and goldfish give off a slime or a chemical (or something like that) thats toxic to other fish. 
I recommend upgrading to a five gallon and split it. Or just get 3 gallon kritter keepers.
Bettas dont need friends. They prefer to live alone


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Pleas please please listen to Summer. You need a bigger tank. That thing you have now should NEVER be used as a tank for 2 fish.. That tank is not big enough for 1 fish! It's way too small! You need something that is 2.5 gallons or larger for 1 fish. Walmart has a 5 gallon tank that can be split into in half with a divider and it will hold both of your fish. Or you can get larger tanks at a fish store, but your fish are going to stay stressed until they are in something bigger.

And if you want to get tank mates AFTER they have a larger home, you need to make sure you get something big enough to hold extra fish. I would say 5 gallons if you want a few neons with your betta. BUT Betta like living alone, so the neons won't make him happy or reduce his stress, he'll either ignore them or they'll fight. 

Ghost shrimp work pretty good with bettas, but, like I said, you need a larger tank first!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Your bettas can barely move aorund in that container, and you want to put more fish in? :S

The reason why your bettas seem stressed is because they're in a small container with no heater. Please get a bigger tank for them. Get 2.5 gallons at least for each betta. Like MollyJean suggested, a 5 gallon split between two bettas is perfect.

Goldfish are coldwater fish, so they can't be kept with bettas. Bettas need a heater and warm water. Furthermore, goldfish need A LOT of room and produce A LOT of waste.

Neon tetras can be kept with bettas in bigger tanks. Something like 10 gallons and up. It depends on your betta's personality. Some tolerate tankmates, while others do not like it. Bettas are solitary fish, they do not need friends.


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

If your wondering exactly why you cant keep goldfish with betta is because Goldfish use a lot of oxygen and the colder the water the more oxygen and Bettas have the ability to breathe from the surface making them able to have higher temps. Trying to find a temp where they are both happy will not work because colder water for bettas will make them sick and warmer water for goldfish they wont breath right. Just go all tropical. Neons are nice if you put them in FIRST! then the betta like 5-10 days later. Good luck tho


----------



## Erik (Sep 9, 2009)

Definitely not goldfish for all the reasons listed above. Neons are fine though, if you get a bigger tank (maybe 10G or so). I have 5 black neons in a 20G with my betta, and they do fine together


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

Neon tetras sometimes aren't good with bettas. Bettas will sometimes pick on the tetras because they sorta look like a small betta. If your betta likes to be agressive, I wouldn't put anything else in with it. I have had a betta that does good with neon tetras, and one that tries to go after them. Just make sure you have a few hiding spots.

Also on the "tank" you have them in, it is waaay to small for any betta. Why would you not only put a betta in something that small, but want MORE fish? BTW goldfish get big. They need around 10 gallons per fish (I heard) because they get everything filthy, and they get big. They also like buddies, therefore you need a decent sized tank.

Oh, if you can't afford a larger tank, some big plastic storage bins from Target, Walmart, etc... will work great. Same with Kritter Keepers that are 2.5 gallons and up. Remember, you WILL need a heater in with your bettas. They need warm water.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Just another point, feeder goldfish (the cheap ones) reach an adult size of 1-2 FEET and need approximately 80g each.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sometimes bettas like to snack on neons.


----------

